# Animated Avatar



## Ash (Aug 18, 2005)

Hah, found the animated verion of my avatar. When I'm bored I like to make small animations from movies or TV. I'll do requests if I have it on DVD. Or can make general non-animated avatars for people if they like.

I have a few more lying around but they're not SF or Fantasy so I won't post them here


----------



## Stormflame (Aug 18, 2005)

Other sites have a thread where things like this  can be done.  This would be best posted in the art forum.  I think I have noticed one around.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 19, 2005)

Ash said:
			
		

> Hah, found the animated verion of my avatar.


...If anyone can pull off the orange hair, Mila can.


----------



## Ash (Aug 19, 2005)

Stormflame said:
			
		

> Other sites have a thread where things like this can be done. This would be best posted in the art forum. I think I have noticed one around.



I never thought of it that way (possibly as I have zero artistic talent  ). If a mod notices this post could they move it?

Ta


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 19, 2005)

Ash said:
			
		

> I never thought of it that way (possibly as I have zero artistic talent  ). If a mod notices this post could they move it?
> 
> Ta


UM.. there was a rule on not having animated avatars at Chronicles but I assume yours is OK as its been entered as part of post rather than the avatar itself. I'm sure one of the mods will clarify this soon enough...

BTW you do animated requests?? HMMMM.. the possiblities are endless *Drools*....... 

*GOLLUM works on polishing fluffy pink slippers keeping a close eye on Master aka TM at all times..*


----------



## Ash (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh yeah. As an actually avatar is annoying (and a lot of bandwidth!) In a thread should be fine though. I'll assume so unless I'm told otherwise.

And here's another... can anyone name the movie?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, moved to Art.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 19, 2005)

*Can u find me a animated griffon by any chance hun? 
I dont know how 2 do them or upload them *


----------



## AryaUnderfoot (Aug 19, 2005)

Ash said:
			
		

> And here's another... can anyone name the movie?


 
Grosse Pointe Blank.


----------



## Green (Aug 19, 2005)

For bonus points... name the song that's playing during that scene


----------



## Ash (Aug 19, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> Can u find me a animated griffon by any chance hun?
> I dont know how 2 do them or upload them



That's a stretch but I'll have a look. Maybe when the new Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe movie comes out on DVD!

There's an insane amount on non-animated pictures of Griffins on this site . If you ever need any help downloading, resizing, uploading, storing etc pictures feel free to ask. I'm not artistic enough to animated things, only when I pinch stuff from other sources.



			
				AryaUnderfoot said:
			
		

> Grosse Pointe Blank.



Yay, you win a cookie. GPB is actually my all time favourite move. Hmmm, not very Sci Fi or Fantasy though!



			
				Green said:
			
		

> For bonus points... name the song that's playing during that scene



Oh man, I'm tempted to go look, it's got an amazing soundtrack. Maybe Under Pressure? That seems to fit.


----------



## Green (Aug 20, 2005)

Well done... you're as geeky as me


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 20, 2005)

*Ash thank you so very much for the link sweet it is fab! X*


----------

